# Crappie going on the wall!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally one big enough to take to the taxidermy man!








I don’t know who caught it but it’s a goodun


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Monster!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Beast!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

YETI buckets don’t catch crappie like that one.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang!
That's huge.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang, is that for real? Stud for sure. Just read that the record is 19" and I think a 5 gal bucket is around 15", but nice one for sure.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a 3 gallon bucket once, it made stuff look awesome:shifty:. But I can't say that's what's going on there


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good grief! I need info. That's a sho'nuff Joe Ben Dennis!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I got 2gal buckets.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

That is a goodun!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda hard to believe that's a 5 gal bucket...ifin it is, it'd definitely be on the wall!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice indeed. show us the finxd product when mounted.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I think y'all failed to read 
the whole post lol 

"I don’t know who caught it but it’s a goodun."

That would definitely go on my wall Arrant 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

afishanado said:


> Dang, is that for real? Stud for sure. Just read that the record is 19" and I think a 5 gal bucket is around 15", but nice one for sure.


 And 12" in diameter. I've caught close to 15" long fish but nothing near 12" wide. I would make a bee line to the taxidermist.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This may be misleading. A 5 gal bucket without a lid is barely over 14”. I woulda guessed 24”. I’ve got a 16.5” fish in the freezer that I’m gonna lay on a bucket and see what it looks like


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> This may be misleading. A 5 gal bucket without a lid is barely over 14”. I woulda guessed 24”. I’ve got a 16.5” fish in the freezer that I’m gonna lay on a bucket and see what it looks like


 Take a picture so we can compare.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I remember a dude that took $5 from me 35 yrs ago betting me a 55 gallon drum was shorter than a yardstick. It is. Won’t fall for that one again


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I remember a dude that took $5 from me 35 yrs ago betting me a 55 gallon drum was shorter than a yardstick. It is. Won’t fall for that one again


Was that person Billy Drennon ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

flounder1156 said:


> Was that person Billy Drennon ?




Nope... did this billy dude take your lunch money too?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Taa-daa!
Here’s my 16.4” crappie on a bucket. I say mine is bigger than the first fish. Surprising ain’t it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Completely changes how big the fish looks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Completely changes how big the fish looks.




What have we learned here?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> What have we learned here?


Don’t believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And Tryn’s perch is bigger.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well dang, I'm befuddled


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Big fish either way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Big fish either way.


You measure your bucket?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah 16¼


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i went to my friends pond and caught 6 of these.
i really don't usually mount them cause i thought that was average.
i used a 30 pack natty light box to show perspective.

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beer box doesn’t work nearly as good.
Thought you were a wine cooler guy...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Beer box doesn’t work nearly as good.
> Thought you were a wine cooler guy...


🤣

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If I ever get a 16 it's going on the wall, or at least a replica.....maybe even a 15 3/4 !


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on a fantastic catch! I caught a 16” few years back in South Carolina.....slammed a beetle spin....let her go she was laden with roe......


----------

